# 30 feet



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Ok so I got some time in on Saturday with the fly rod (Sunday was very windy) is a 30 foot cast ok? I was tossing it 20 to 30 foot each time don't have any thing to compair with?

Also I do not see how you could use this thing any where near the shoreline or working around the Mangroves... :-/


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I've caught many fish with less than a 30 foot cast.
What's behind you, is as important as what's in front of you.

Here's a starting point at youtube,
there's a bunch of related ones that
show up when it finishes.
Welcome to the entertainment.  

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=BoBx1pDyFog&NR=1


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

can't get utube.
Big brother blocks it.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I was windy up here yesterday. I was in a fairly protected area and was not casting more than 20 or 30 feet too.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Ok so I got some time in on Saturday with the fly rod (Sunday was very windy) is a 30 foot cast ok?


Did you catch fish? Then you have your answer...


----------



## galleta_loco (Sep 2, 2007)

It ain't how long it is it's what you do with it when it's in the zone.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> is a 30 foot cast ok?


Yes it is. If your fish is 30' or less away you will be fine. IMHO you should be able to accurately (and with the least amount of false casts) cast 30-70 (ish) feet.

Shorelines and mangroves can be dealt with using the double haul, minimal casting line, and also sidearm casts.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

There isn't a simple answer to the "how far is good enough" question, too many variables with the type of fish and prevailing conditions. However, if you're catching fish then the simple answer is yes, 30' is perfect.   

That said, many will tell you there's no downside to being able to cast 90' or more when you need to. And maybe more importantly, being able to cast farther will enable you to cast better into the wind and also place the fly into small areas when you need to as well. But for starters its better to have fun while you're learning and catching a mess of fish at the same time is even better.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Ok so I got some time in on Saturday with the fly rod (Sunday was very windy) is a 30 foot cast ok? I was tossing it 20 to 30 foot each time don't have any thing to compair with?
> 
> Also I do not see how you could use this thing any where near the shoreline or working around the Mangroves... :-/


The length of the cast should not be your concern.  Many a fish are caught on fly within 20-30 ft.  Your accuracy and presentation of the fly is key.  The more you practice in adverse conditions, the better you will be in favorable conditions.  Along the mangroves, drop the rod angle and cut down on your false casts.  Work on hitting pockets and targets in the mangroves.  Once you guage your distance from the mangroves you can place that cast anywhere along the mangroves.  Just be sure if you pick up and lay down quick, don't speed up your line with a haul until you are quite clear of the mangroves.  Your line or fly could pop the surface, spooking any fish that maybe prowling along the mangroves.  Hope that helps.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> > Ok so I got some time in on Saturday with the fly rod (Sunday was very windy) is a 30 foot cast ok?
> 
> 
> Did you catch fish? Then you have your answer...


http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6789


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> > is a 30 foot cast ok?
> 
> 
> Yes it is. If your fish is 30' or less away you will be fine. IMHO you should be able to accurately (and with the least amount of false casts) cast 30-70 (ish) feet.
> ...


Side arm will be my next thing to work on.
thanks arron....one regular cast I did snapped like a whip and my fly self destruct, one other got cought on my hat and about took a pice of my ear with it...I renamed that fly "Mike Tyson"


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> > > Ok so I got some time in on Saturday with the fly rod (Sunday was very windy) is a 30 foot cast ok?
> >
> >
> > Did you catch fish? Then you have your answer...
> ...


I know...I read your report before I responded here. ;D


----------



## Spook (Apr 6, 2007)

> ....one regular cast I did snapped like a whip and my fly self destruct


You started your forward cast too soon and didn't allow your back cast to fully unfurl. Next time you practice, watch your back cast and don't start forward until the the line unrolls completely. With a little practice, you'll just be able to feel it without looking. This is also one of the reasons it's important to practice with a leader and fake fly. Both things will affect the timing of the cast.


----------



## Mikemvapf (Oct 2, 2008)

Dear Matt, I must tell you that a 30' cast for a novice is very difficult. There is not enough fly line beyong the rod tip to really load the rod as designed by the manufacturer. When in Lauderdale, go by Bass Pro, ask for Gary Meyer in the Fly Shop or his phone number. He is a FFF Certified Casting Instructor and will teach you to form & control the shape and size of your loops and to develop a proper Basic Casting Stroke. Once you have a BCS, casting is fun and in or near the Mangroves is so doable. Tell him Mike Franz sent you. Best Fishes, Mike


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

30' is fine if you use a level line, which I think is a much over looked way for newcomers to learn the basics without needing 40'-60' of line in the air like you would with a typical 30' tapered head. With a level line you can throw a tight loop with 20' or 60', NBD. Much beyond 60' and it gets more difficult vs a wt forward line, but the happy zone is quite wide with a level line and would probably suite what most guys do for inshore and/or tight mangrove work anyway. The thing the tapered head gives you is better shooting distance with fewer false casts, it doesn't change the mechanics of the cast. 

I do agree with hooking up with an experienced caster though, doesn't need to be FFF certified either, better perhaps, but not required. Lefty's videos as well as many others are good too, but casting with someone watching you can help point out what you're doing wrong.


----------

